# willing and able to work



## vbrewer (Nov 28, 2007)

hi friends, i'm a 20 year old american student (spanish and art major) living and studying in madrid until next june. looking for some kind of part-time or temporary work...

i have experience babysitting, waitressing, cashiering and as a line cook.

i speak excellent spanish, and, predictably, english. 

any tips and/or offers would be greatly appreciated.

thanks!
-victoria


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you checked out the work limits on your student visa? In many countries in the EU students are limited as to the hours and times of the year that they can work while attending school.

OK, so plenty of folks go the underground route, too, for spending money. Tack up a card in the local shops saying that you'll tutor English for a fee. There is often quite a demand for that, especially for tutoring high school students to pass their school exams.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

vbrewer said:


> hi friends, i'm a 20 year old american student (spanish and art major) living and studying in madrid until next june. looking for some kind of part-time or temporary work...
> 
> i have experience *babysitting,* waitressing, cashiering and as a line cook.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmm is that a proffesion ?

Surely all you do is lock the kid in there room , drink all the Parents drinks and stuff yourself on there snacky foods etc , watch telly and 10 minutes before they come back unlock the kid ..


----------

